
Ask HN: What do you think of my card game kickstarter? - Bookington
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kck.st&#x2F;1JIBkpM<p>My best friend and I needed some more creativity in our lives, so we&#x27;ve just launched a card game kickstarter as a side project. We&#x27;ve played this a ton informally with our friends and many groups of people.<p>We&#x27;ve just launched to a few friends and family before our bigger launch Thursday. We can still edit any part of our pitch. Any feedback? Specifically, any ideas how to make the message to buy more compelling? Any concerns that we should address? Appreciate any and all comments!
======
jere
Have you looked at the CAH Kickstarter (an easy reference point)?
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/cards-
against...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/cards-against-
humanity/description)

While amusing, seems like your video is missing A) details about the game and
how to play, B) face to face with your founders, C) people enjoying your
product. Also the low tier would be much improved with a digital download.

Re: the game itself, this sounds like it might work with the right group of
very tight-knit friends. Kind of niche. CAH, on the other hand, seems to work
even with prudish strangers because no one has to take responsibility for what
they're doing. And the "Life is Life" chant seems a bit cringe-worthy. I
dunno, maybe that's just me.

Good luck.

~~~
Bookington
Thanks for this! We did check out CAH and quite a few Kickstarters.

Agreed on the scope of our video. Our thoughts are: 1) Game is pretty simple,
so you could get that from the text 2) This was probably a miss. We may try to
shoot some footage and change up the video to add in a face-to-face. Thanks!
We were hoping the strangely high production value of the video would add
credibility and wanted focus on the game. 3) We found that people reading the
cards and visualizing themselves played better than showing another group of
friends playing the game.

As for the lower-tier, we were worried this would mix shift to the lower tier,
when we really need manufacturing funds for a first run.

It is a BLAST with a close group of players. But also works really well with a
few people who know each other well and a few other people who know each other
well. We've also had strong success with a group of complete strangers where
people are inebriated / and there's at least 1-2 outgoing strangers but you
are right, not ideal for a group of all more introspective strangers.

The Life is Life cheers is strangely fun when you actually do it, but I get
that it reads cring-worthy. As it's hard to visualize, I think you're right.

Thanks so much for the feedback. Will take it all back.

------
Someone1234
Seems like a drinking game.

Games like CAH and Exploding Kittens are popular because people can and do
play them with family. Half the fun of CAH in particular is getting your
grandma to say something horribly offensive.

This game is more targeted at a group of similarly aged friends, and further
still a group of friends who are into that kind of lifestyle (drunken
shenanigans).

That being said, there is a market for drinking games, and $20 is very
reasonable. Best of luck.

